
Stephen Hawking helped us create this show and today we’re releasing it for free - chrisfrantz
https://curiositystream.com/hawking/
======
iffycan
These are fun. Just the right amount of silly mixed in with breathtaking
graphics and Hawking's commentary. Thanks!

------
devwastaken
This is really great. What would make it better is if there wasn't a huge
watermark, and there were subtitles. In education especially I think it'd help
a lot to put text to Steven's voice.

I think immersion is very effective, and so far the modern effects are
delivering well.

~~~
chrisfrantz
Subititles have been added. To activate them click the CC button in the bottom
of the player.

~~~
devwastaken
Excellent. There is a delay between when subs first show and the first word is
spoken in a line, but I know its tedious work by itself. Great job on this
guys.

------
UncleEntity
> Because of its privacy settings, this video cannot be played here.

Well...so much for that. Pizza anyone?

~~~
chrisfrantz
Hey UncleEntity,

We're hosting the videos on Vimeo and we have a few whitelisted domains but
we're not allowing the video to be embedded offsite. That is the only
restriction we placed on these videos. Otherwise, the videos should be
globally available. Let me know if you're still having trouble
(chris@curiositystream.com) and I'll send you a free account to watch the
videos directly on our own platform.

~~~
King-Aaron
> Sorry Because of its privacy settings, this video cannot be played here.

Seeing the same here, there doesn't seem to be any links to direct the user
straight to the Vimeo page.. I'm trying to access from Australia btw

------
rambojazz
"for free" means that I can watch it at no cost, or are you releasing it with
a free license as well (such as CC-BY-SA)?

~~~
chrisfrantz
We're releasing these outside the paywall available to watch at no cost until
Friday, March 23rd. I'm pretty sure there's no creative commons license
attached, so the intended use is streaming on our domain which would preclude
downloading or embeding on a different domain.

I'll try and have some copyright terms added to the page tomorrow so it is
more clear on first glance.

